# Molson Microcarbonated



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I just tried this Molson Microcarbonated beer. The tester girl said that 'you don't get as full as fast' and when I drank it the sensation was that the bubbles were really small. It is a nice refreshing light flavoured lager that had no aftertaste and since I was going to 'window shop' at the beer store anyway, I decided that I'd take a case home with me. I like having different brands around a lot and tend to have 4 or 5 different brands at the same time. I'm a marketer's nightmare because I don't fall for the brand loyalty thing too much...except maybe when it comes to Gibson guitars...but hey...

Anyway, it isn't much for the Guinness lovers et al but it is a good sun deck/patio beer for the summer for sure. It might be a great option for the 'Guinness on top' (pseudo black 'n' tan) thing too...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

How did you find the tasting, I love those but never see them anymore.

Have to get some myself tonight, I like going with one of every tall boy in the fridge and a case of Canadian.
Hope they have one of those as well.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

If you can ever try a cask fermented beer with no injected carbonation at all you'll swear off all that overly bubbly stuff for good. They serve a casked IPA at The Arrow and The Loon that's freaking incredible. I think it's Kawartha Lakes.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

iaresee said:


> If you can ever try a cask fermented beer with no injected carbonation at all you'll swear off all that overly bubbly stuff for good. They serve a casked IPA at The Arrow and The Loon that's freaking incredible. I think it's Kawartha Lakes.


Well, that's Guinness on my countertop in the picture that I posted and that's about as flat as it gets. I like variety too much to 'swear off' anything when it comes to beer...well, ok...I will swear off of anything that has citrus already in it - if I am to have citrus in any beer I want it to be fresh and I'll squeeze the lemon or lime in myself. That Rickard's White and Bud Lite Lime is definitely not for me.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Bud light lime, had one on a hot day down on the dock and it was great. 
Had it a few times since and its just nasty!

I am not a fan of the dark beers like Guinness, just not my thing.
Killkeny (sp) is a great beer now and then.


----------

